# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Joj šta da radim

## gogi

Naime prekjučer sam kupila Bubu autosjedalicu u TL da bi danas vidjela da takva sjedalica nije prošla na testu ADAC-a tj. da pri frontalnom sjedalica izleti  :Crying or Very sad:  . Pošto mi namjeravamo u prvom mjesecu na put u Italiju ne mogu ni zamisliti da se Patrick vozi u njoj. Sjedalicu nismo još ni montirali u auto (još je zapakirana) Ima li šanse da je u TL prime natrag tj da je zamjene za BREVI sjedalicu.

----------


## brane

ne kupuj Brevi sjedalicu, gora je od Bubu
ja sam je prijateljici išla montirat prije dva dana, slomili smo se ko majmuni njen muž i ja i nismo je montirali, kopča jednostavno ne hvata dovoljno i stolica je uvijek labava
Bubu se odlično može učvrstiti, moja susjeda ima tu sjedalicu, ali ako imaš financijske mogućnosti ja bih ti preporučila, maxi cosi Lilo ili Priori, 999kn u Turbo Limacu su
moja prijateljica s Brevi sjedalicom bez računa je uspjela promjeniti bez ikakvih problema za Maxi cosi priori

----------


## brane

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17344

evo pa pročitaj  :Love:

----------


## Nika

gogi, vjerujem da ćeš bez problema uspjeti zamijeniti sjedalicu i svakako gledaj da ona koju kupuješ ima oznaku standarda ECE.R44/03 (nekako mi zvoni da Bubu nema, ako ima ok).

----------


## TLJI

Curke pomozite! Bebačka ima 4 mjeseca i 7.500 kg. Koju sjedalicu kupiti?Postoje neke kombinirane pa me zanima koje predlažete.Sada se vozimo u onoj od kolica 3 u 1 i nisam baš sretna,sve mi se to čini nesigurno i svaka vožnja mi je strepnja.

----------


## Nika

TLJI, koja je to sjedalica od kolica?

Ako želiš kombiniranu, a kako beba ima 7,5 kg sa svojih 4 mjeseca to bi svakako bio dobar potez, koje su kod nas na tržištu zaiste ne znam no svakako preporuka kupiti od poznatijih proizvođača i paziti da sjedalica ima potrebn oznake standarda. 

gogi danas na pregledu je MM od Karin uspješno zamijenio Bubu autosjedalicu u TL za drugu, svakako pokušaj i javi nam.

----------


## TLJI

Nika, to su ti kolica s nosiljkom,a ujedno i sjedalica za  u auto. Već je sada velika za nju i imam osjećaj da je bebačka u njoj totalno u nekom čudnom (neudobnom) položaju,a da i ne pričam o sigurnosti. Voljela bih ako netko ima iskustva (naravno pozitivnih) s kupnjom tih kombiniranih sjedalica da mi kaže gdje se mogu kupiti i koji model,a da prolazi sve uvijete ispravnosti.
Sada još samo moram MM-u pokazati tvoje odgovore da se uvjeri da 16-togodišnja sjedalica uoči savršenoj očuvanosti ipak  nije sigurna.

----------


## Sanjica

TLJI, šta ti to podrazumijevaš pod "kombiniranom"?

----------


## TLJI

Loše sam ti informirana  :Embarassed:  ,ali negdje sam pročitala da su to one sjedalice što se montiraju prema nazad dok je beba mala i prema smijeru vožnje kada počne sijediti. Još sam na "vi" sa sjedalicama pa nemoj zamjeriti ako griješim.

----------


## TLJI

Uh,koja greška "sijediti", sramota za moju profesiju  :Embarassed:  .Što prije na posao s porodiljnog.

----------


## gogi

Bili smo u TL gdje su nam bez problema zamijenili sjedalicu. Na žalost od kombiniranih sjedalica (0-18kg) imali su samo Brevi 700kn i Maxi Cosi Priori XP 1300 koja mi je trenutno bila preskupa (s obzirom da smo kada smo kupovali Bubu sjedalicu kupili i stolicu za hranjenje i još neke stvari za bebača) a sa zamjenom sigurno nebi pričekali mjesec dva tako da smo uzeli Brevi. Pa poželite mi sreću sa montiranjem.

----------


## brane

kod brevi je problem crvena kopča na naslonu sjedalice koja se ne može dovoljno učvrstiti i moraš svako malo zatezati sjedalicu
samo vodi računa da prije svakog stavljanja djeteta u sjedalicu provjeriš koliko i dali se miče sjedalica i biće sve ok....
sretno

----------


## Nika

gogi, drago mi je da ste uspijeli zamijeniti sjedalicu :D 
ako nećete nikako moći namjestiti novu javi se pa ćemo nešto dogovoriti.


TLJI, ta kolica i sjedalica su neka no name ili? odnosno ono što me zanima ima li sjedalica oznaku standarda? i do koliko je kila?

ukoliko ima standard, a beba nije prerasla sjedalicu - što to znaći -
- da dijete im 10 ili 13 kila (ovisno o kojoj sjedalici je riječ)
- i da joj vrh glavice bude nekih 2 cm do ruba (pogledati u uputama točno)

onda ju možeš voziti u toj sjedalici, zapamti po nogicama se ne vidi jel prerasla sjedalicu, beba si ih složi kako joj paše.

----------


## Nika

> TLJI, šta ti to podrazumijevaš pod "kombiniranom"?


Upravo kako je TLJI objasnila, to su sjedalice:
- za novorođenče (uglavnom za velike bebe koje imaju puno kila ili za malu djecu koje sa dvije godine su još ispod 9 kg pa se moraju voziti u sjedalicama koje su suprotno smjeru vožnje)
- i za dijete - kad navedena skupina djece  :Smile:   zadovolji da se vozi u smjeru vožnje
-0 do 18 kg.

----------


## ivancica

> kod brevi je problem crvena kopča na naslonu sjedalice koja se ne može dovoljno učvrstiti i moraš svako malo zatezati sjedalicu
> samo vodi računa da prije svakog stavljanja djeteta u sjedalicu provjeriš koliko i dali se miče sjedalica i biće sve ok....
> sretno


Crvena kopča na Brevi sjedalici se može učvrstiti, samo ide jaaako teško i deefinitivno ti pri montiranju treba pomoći neka čvrsta ruka, po mogućnosti muška.







> gogi, vjerujem da ćeš bez problema uspjeti zamijeniti sjedalicu i svakako gledaj da ona koju kupuješ ima oznaku standarda ECE.R44/03 (nekako mi zvoni da Bubu nema, ako ima ok).


Bubu ima standard ECE.R44/03, ja provjerila u TL-u.

----------


## Nika

Zanimljivo, imali smo na pregledu bubu za novorođenče bez standarda kupljeno u TL!!??

----------


## ivancica

Znaš Nika u čemu je kvaka? Standard je na naljepnici a ne utisut u plastici pa se vjerojatno odljepilo.

----------


## Nika

> ne kupuj Brevi sjedalicu, gora je od Bubu


Brane sad sam tek vidjela ovaj odgovor, mislim kako je to subjektivno mišljenje pa samo da ga obrazložim kako se ne bi krivo shvatilo.

Brevi autosjedalica je istina sjedalica koju se malo teže montira, kao što smo već pričali o tome, potrebno se jakoo oznojiti i još uzeti u obzir kako ta sjedalica sjedi u kojem autu, i dr.

No ovdje se vodimo prema tome da ih ne uspoređujemo po kvaliteti (tvoj komentar bi se mogao tako shvatiti) jer mi nismo kompetenti za takva testiranja, mislim da se tu svi slažemo.

Ono što možemo reći je iz iskustva kako se koja sjedalica montira.

Pogotovo kad neke Bubu sjedalice namaju regulaciju europskog standarda, pa definitivno Brevi već prema tome ne može biti gori, odnosno definitivno je sigurniji jer on zadovoljava te uvijete.
 :Smile:

----------


## Nika

> Znaš Nika u čemu je kvaka? Standard je na naljepnici a ne utisut u plastici pa se vjerojatno odljepilo.


Koliko znam bila je novija. :/ 

Moramo to svakako detaljno provjeriti.

----------


## brane

kombinirane autosjedalicetj. sjedalice koje se mogu montirati u oba smjera smjer vožnje i smjer suprotno od smjera vožnje:

Graco
http://www.gracobaby.com/assets/imag.../8631DRA_z.jpg


http://www.gracobaby.com/assets/imag.../8636AER_z.jpg


Chicco
http://www.chicco.com/hp.asp


Bubu, Cam, Neo Nato, REMI LEATHER ROYALBLUE, 
http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/P...ails.asp<br /> 

http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/ProductDetails.asp



maxi cosi
http://www.jump.co.za/GalleryImage.a...ImageID=108975

----------


## brane

> kombinirane autosjedalicetj. sjedalice koje se mogu montirati u oba smjera smjer vožnje i smjer suprotno od smjera vožnje:
> 
> Graco
> http://www.gracobaby.com/assets/imag.../8631DRA_z.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.gracobaby.com/assets/imag.../8636AER_z.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


evo sad je ok

----------


## Ancica

brane, odlican popis.

apropos brevija, dosla je jedna mama na pregled nedavno i imala je odlicno namontiranu brevi sjedalicu.  nije mrdala ni malo iako kopca nije hvatala a razlog je tome  vjerojatno to sto ta sjedalica ocito njenom autu savrseno odgovara.  zato naglasavamo da sjedalicu treba provjeriti u vozilu prije nego se kupi.

----------


## ivancica

Evo da ispravim svoj lapsus: Standard i je uvijek na naljepnici a ne na plastici.

----------


## brane

hvala Ancice,
ova Maxi cosi mi je naj naj naj....

----------


## TLJI

TLJI, ta kolica i sjedalica su neka no name ili? odnosno ono što me zanima ima li sjedalica oznaku standarda? i do koliko je kila?




> Imaš pravo to su no name kolica, bome i nosiljka štoviše istaknuto je da nosiljka nema EU certifikat  .Dizajnirana je za korištnje  beba od 2-14 kg koja su visoka od 48-75 cm.
> Sigurno se pitaš kako sam uopće mogla kupiti takva kolica,smiješno nisam se informirala jer sam bila zaokupljena trudnoćom, zato bih sada htjela kupiti pravu sjedalicu i napokon sa sigurnošću s bebom u auto.

----------


## TLJI

E Nika samo treba zamijeniti citat s onim što sam ti napisala  :Embarassed:  ,drugi put će biti bolje.

----------


## casper

TLJI da li bi ti bio veliki problem da to poslikaš pa nam pošaljš da to malo vidimo?

----------


## Nika

> E Nika samo treba zamijeniti citat s onim što sam ti napisala  ,drugi put će biti bolje.


sve pet  :Smile:  

ti se i informiraš i zato ćeš nabaviti drugu sjedalicu. 
gore su cure stavile popis pa vjerujem da ćeš naći odgovarajuću sjedalicu.

kao što je casper zamolila ako nam možeš poslikati sjedalicu i poslati bilo bi super.

----------


## Karin

> Standard je na naljepnici a ne utisut u plastici pa se vjerojatno odljepilo.


Na našoj Bubu autosjedalici nikada nije bila takva naljepnica.
No da se ne ponavljam i ne duljim pogledajte:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17054

----------


## Nika

Karin vi ste kupili sjedalicu prije 07. mjeseca a do tada još nije bila regulacija kod nas.

----------


## TLJI

> TLJI da li bi ti bio veliki problem da to poslikaš pa nam pošaljš da to malo vidimo?


Ma što bi mi bio problem, nego ipak će mi trebati MM-ova pomoć. Sada radi pa onda tek sutra.

----------


## TLJI

[quote="brane"][quote="brane"]kombinirane autosjedalicetj. sjedalice koje se mogu montirati u oba smjera smjer vožnje i smjer suprotno od smjera vožnje:

E Brane  sorry,baš sam grozna nisam ti se ni zahvalila. Vjeruj,puno si mi  pomogla  :Kiss:  .

----------

